# Grid for 31"x31" softbox?



## DaveAndHolly219 (May 1, 2017)

I have an Interfit Strobies 31x31 softbox.  This one: Interfit Strobies S-Type Speedlight Bracket and Softbox STR179

I absolutely love it, but I would like to add a grid to get more focused, controlled light out of it when needed.

I seem to be having trouble locating a compatible grid, so I'm looking for help from the experts here.  Thanks!


----------



## Designer (May 1, 2017)

Make one.  I very often have to improvise with my own inventions.  I've re-engineered and re-built practically every mechanical thing I own or ever have owned.  Either the original design didn't work, or it failed, or I simply saw the potential for improvement.  

While you're making your grid, make two of them, each with different angles of light emission.  That way, you can pick the one you want at that time.


----------

